

A new, accessible news reader - emma_b
https://feedial.com/

======
jareds
Does not appear that this can be self hosted. This is a deal breaker for me.
I'll continue to use Tiny Tiny RSS even with it's accessibility issues.

------
emma_b
Worth a look. Very new. Developers interested in feedback.

